# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Białe, czerwone resztki pokarmów(?) w kale

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

od pewnego czasu obserwuję swój stolec. Za każdym razem odnajduję tam małe, biało-beżowe kawałki (wielkości połowy małego paznokcia np.) jedzenia? No właśnie. Czy mogą być to niestrawione kawałki jedzenia? Dodam, że od pewnego czasu pobolewa mnie brzuch (lewa część) - lekarz stwierdził zespół jelita drażliwego. Leki rozkurczowe pomagają. Problem czsami powraca.

Wracając do kału - widzę te białe fragmenty (jest ich niewiele) oraz niekiedy czerwone włókna, zielone również (jakby fragmenty jedzenia). Nie wiem, czy to normalne, nie wiem, jak wygląda stolec zdrowej osoby. Jestem po badaniach na krew utajoną w kale (wynik ujemny) - wykonane na dwóch próbach, oraz na badanie w kierunku pasożytów - również nie stwierdzono - badanie wykonane również na dwóch próbkach. Czekam na wyniki badań krwi w kierunku glisty ludzkiej, ponieważ chcę wykluczyć, że te białe fragmenty mają coś wspólnego z pasożytem.

Czy to normalne, że w kale dorosłej osoby mogą czasem pojawiać się takie białe kawałki? Mogą to być niestrawione resztki pokarmów? Jakich np.? 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Karaoke

Możesz wykonać też badanie kału na obecność pasożytów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz wykonać też badanie kału na obecność pasożytów.


To badanie zostało wykonane niedawno, na dwóch próbkach kału (odstęp czasowy - 1 dzień) i wyszło, że nie ma pasożytów. Chcę to badanie powtórzyć za jakiś czas, ale czy to jest w 100% wiarygodne?

Czy w kale mogą pojawiać się takie jasne, białe resztki pokarmu? Ostatnio jem dużo otrębów pszennych oraz owsianych, dużo owoców, kefirów, jogurtów, musli... 

Jeśli jest się zakażonym pasożytem może dojść do samowyleczenia? Słyszałam, że w przypadku glisty ludzkiej - tak. Ale jest też możliwość przechodzenia tego bezobjawowo. Czy w przypadku każdego pasożyta? Czy postać bezobjawowa nie jest tak niebezpieczna jak postać z widocznymi zmianami w samopoczuciu? Czytając o objawach typu zawroty głowy, przemęczenie, biegunki - nie znajduje tego u siebie. Jedynie ten skurczowy ból jelita po lewej stronie brzucha od czasu do czasu. Stolec oddaję 2 razy dziennie bez większych problemów, jest dość duży - kolor średnio-brązowy, wygląda całkiem normalnie. Martwią mnie tylko te "resztki". Wcześniej aż tak wnikliwie nie obserwowałam stolca, więc nie wiem, jak było zawsze. Jak jest u zdrowego pacjenta?

 Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Karaoke

Na samowyleczenie to nie licz. Próbki bada się 3x. Resztki niestrawionego pokarmu mogą znależć się w kale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szperając po internecie dowiaduję się najgorszych rzeczy - białe resztki to pewnie glista ludzka itp. Ale czy białe resztki w kale to nie może być po prostu jedzenie?

No nic, trzeba zrobić kolejne badania...

dzięki

----------


## Karaoke

Najlepiej zrobić badania i nie szukaj już nic w internecie bo dopasujesz sobie niechciane choroby.

----------

